# para cord wrapped handle



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

First time for one of these.Comfortable and reflective for safety.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

very neatly done and like the shank .The diamond willow looks good can see why people like it


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you.I just stopped and cut some more on the way home from the store.I'm liken this hobby.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Well that is it then ,another certified stickmaker boardline nutcase..i did warn you it will get you lol


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

And you were right...


----------

